# Stick fighting arts?



## Jas0n (Apr 1, 2003)

In Class tonight a black belt invited me to his place on sundays to do some stick fighting he and some others train in? I missed what he called it? anyone know of anything? I think it started with a K?  maybe?


----------



## pesilat (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jas0n _
> *In Class tonight a black belt invited me to his place on sundays to do some stick fighting he and some others train in? I missed what he called it? anyone know of anything? I think it started with a K?  maybe? *



Probably "Kali."

It's Filipino martial martial arts. Also may be known as "Eskrima" or "Arnis" ... though some people really get hung up on the words they use.

Check out the _Filipino Martial Arts - General_ and _Modern Arnis_ sections of this discussion group for more information on it 

Of course, there's a lot more to the FMA than just stick fighting, but sticks and blades are what they're best known for.

It's possible that he's referring to another stickfighting art, but that'd be my guess.

For instance, he may be referring to "Kalaripayatt" which is an Indian martial art that, as far as I know, does some stick work (though I'm not sure how much ... "Lahti" is the Indian art that's most commonly associated with sticks).

Or, he may have even said, "La Canne" (sp?) which is a French stick fighting art 

But I'd guess he said "Kali" 

Mike


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pesilat _
> *Probably "Kali."
> 
> It's Filipino martial martial arts. Also may be known as "Eskrima" or "Arnis" ... though some people really get hung up on the words they use.
> ...


 Ah! ty for the info. I do believe he said it was not an easy art to learn. this guy has his black belt in EPAK and has taken Sholin Kenpo and like 7 yrs of Tai kwon do (sp). He is very talented! and dedicated.


----------



## pesilat (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jas0n _
> *Ah! ty for the info. I do believe he said it was not an easy art to learn. this guy has his black belt in EPAK and has taken Sholin Kenpo and like 7 yrs of Tai kwon do (sp). He is very talented! and dedicated. *



Well, I hope he's also trained in some Kali along the way 

Anyway, I personally think Kali is no more or less difficult to learn than any other art.

I think you'll enjoy the training, though. It's a lot of fun. When I came into it, I also came from a Karate background (Goju-Ryu specifically) and training in Kali was kind of like recess for me because I got to play with "toys" (i.e.: the weapons). At first, for me, the Kali was just a means to an end. I was really interested in Silat training, and the Kali was just part of the package. But, over time, I fell in love with the Kali. While my passion is still Silat, I still love the Kali and love training in it.

Mike


----------



## dutchboy (Apr 1, 2003)

I agree, it is definitely worth training in. I came from a kenpo background and started training in Arnis. Now I'm lovin every minute of it.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pesilat _
> *Well, I hope he's also trained in some Kali along the way
> 
> Anyway, I personally think Kali is no more or less difficult to learn than any other art.
> ...



Jas0n,

I have to agree with pesilat, that no art is truly more difficult to learn than another. Many people assume that weapon training is harder since they have not done it. It is just different and should be respected just as much as the rest of the other techniques and weapons *( hands/feet/etc. *).

Now, I will say this, it is sometimes harder to go from a completly hard and linear style to a softer and circular style. Why, because you do not relax and you try to do the new techniques based upon your previous knowledge. Go into the lessons with an empty glass or blank slate mentality and this will help.

Good Training to you


----------



## pesilat (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Now, I will say this, it is sometimes harder to go from a completly hard and linear style to a softer and circular style. Why, because you do not relax and you try to do the new techniques based upon your previous knowledge. Go into the lessons with an empty glass or blank slate mentality and this will help.
> 
> Good Training to you  *



LOL. Yup. With my Goju background, it took me months to get my feet moving the way they were supposed to in the Kali 

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Apr 1, 2003)

Many EPAK schools do some FMA-influenced stickwork, I understand.


----------



## pesilat (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Many EPAK schools do some FMA-influenced stickwork, I understand. *



Yup. That's been my impression, too. I know Huk Planas has some good stick work.

Mike


----------



## moromoro (Jun 15, 2003)

WHAT the heck is EPAK??????????


----------



## pesilat (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *WHAT the heck is EPAK?????????? *



Ed Parker American Kenpo

Mike


----------



## Tapps (Jun 20, 2003)

How did the class go ?


----------

